# Houston Nissan Meet Pics 1.8.05



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

I dont know where else to post these because theres no pics/videos area, so i hope this is ok.


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Now thats whats up!


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

anthony, ur pics are always awesome. i had a blast. 

alf


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Now thats whats up!


if you decide to sell your parts (and replace them with my stock ones :thumbup: )

let me know!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Now thats whats up!


Love your avatar!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh *spooge* ah thats better


----------



## OnlyOneDR (Dec 20, 2003)

All red "x"s.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

all red x's and these could go in REGIONAL.


----------



## 97GXE_Kid (Jul 30, 2004)

OnlyOneDR said:


> All red "x"s.



i probably deleted the from my site.. but check

www.unclearvision.net/gallery

and u see them .. if its empty when you go .. check back the next day because i'm going through like 2500 pictures and i'm trying to organiz everything, but good news cuz i'm almost done!


----------

